# any Oltre owners out there?



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm ready to do a winter build and the Oltre looks awesome. However, I'm not seeing many reviews, that are not from magazines. The only magazine reviews I like are ride and pro cycling. Anyone with any feedback or comparisons with other bikes would be appreciated. Is there anyone that has a source for a dealer that may have a "deal" on a previous year model.


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

None of the above, unfortunately, but I too am weighing up the possibility of a winter Oltre build and would like to hear from a few more folks with firsthand experience. Gorgeous frame, in any event.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here you can find some short reviews. It is fantastic bike!


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I have last years model and I love it. I'm pretty sure all the major magazines have reviewed it but I'm not sure which ones have online reviews. Bikeradar.com does and Peleton magazine does but outside of that I'm not sure. 

Honestly though when it comes to high end bikes reviews mean nothing because magazines would never outright give a superbike a negative review and most of what they right are platitudes and empty adjectives.

In my opinion its better to just test ride bikes and buy based on that. The Oltre from my experience rides better than the Venge and Tarmac's I tested just before buying my Bianchi. The closest bike in feel in my opinion is an Orbea Orca because of the wicked stiffness of the BB.

Overall its an all arounder bike with enough stiffness to be TdF quality but still with enough comfort that you dont feel like you're riding a bike suited only for racing.

As far as discounts I would check Ebay....I saw a 55cm with campy super 11 and enve wheels for $6K the other day


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

This is mine BTW


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow...looks sweet! I ride Wilier, but always have liked the look of the Oltre


----------



## ie_benitez (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is mine and I absolutely love it very responsive and stiff yet quite comfy;


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

There is a fantastic review here
Peloton


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

ie_benitez said:


> Here is mine and I absolutely love it very responsive and stiff yet quite comfy;


Beautiful team frame and build. I like the little red accents and the bottle cages.

How are those Cannondale cranks working out?


----------



## scarsellone (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, check your P.M's


----------

